

Live demo of your widget on any website in few seconds - orenbarzilai
http://widgifire.com

======
grimtrigger
I can imagine this tool being pretty useful. Particularly if you had an URL
structure that let people autogenerate links.

Your demo should have default code in b/c I wanna try it out, but don't want
to find some actual code to put in there.

~~~
orenbarzilai
You are correct. Till next version you can use this demo widget from AddThis

<!-- AddThis Smart Layers BEGIN --> <!-- Go to
[http://www.addthis.com/get/smart-layers](http://www.addthis.com/get/smart-
layers) to customize --> <script type="text/javascript"
src="//s7.addthis.com/js/300/addthis_widget.js#pubid=ra-527a0e4521b66032"></script>
<script type="text/javascript"> addthis.layers({ 'theme' : 'transparent',
'share' : { 'position' : 'left', 'numPreferredServices' : 5 }, 'whatsnext' :
{}, 'recommended' : {} }); </script> <!-- AddThis Smart Layers END -->

~~~
orenbarzilai
nicer look [http://pastebin.com/MNHkWK3k](http://pastebin.com/MNHkWK3k)

------
duiker101
I am really confused, what am I looking at? what widget? Placed where? Why?
Why do you want my email? what is this??? how did this get 9 points without
anyone asking?

~~~
orenbarzilai
It's a tool that enables you to create live demos of your widget on any
website. Assuming that you have a widget that you would like to demo on a
potential customer's website, using this tool you can do that in few seconds.

Regarding the email request, we have tried to build something simple without
registration. So we are asking for the email to track how many different ppl
are using it. We won't share your email address with anyone and we won't send
you promotional mails.

~~~
DonGateley
Sorry, but I still don't get it. Does it modify what people see when they
visit that website? What behaviors of what are impacted how? In terms that a
naif to advertising and site design might understand.

------
yuvals
Very useful.

